# For you guys that use Ghost Shrimp Pumps



## Hookdog02 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am now living in Killeen, but I make trips to Galveston and Tx City at least once or twice a month. Have any of you seen water guns at the Galveston Walmart? Ghost shrimp are my go to bait for whiting and sheepshead.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bucces has em


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a PVC version i bought in Port Aransas about 20 years ago. If you want to get something fun for the kids, they love using that thing and play with it for hours with all their friends and passerby. While they are having fun, they are getting me lots of bait. The snowbirds use the ghost shrimp on the jetties for sheepshead and use those long poles to get out over the rocks. They use those very long extension poles with an eyelet on the end and thread the line thru the end and hold the other end in their hands. They are pretty successful with the ghost shrimp. I usually hook them thru the very last tail section for strength since they are pretty soft and that also keeps them alive. good bait when you cant get anything else.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Bucces has em


Which Bucee's? The big one in Texas City?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kapman said:


> Which Bucee's? The big one in Texas City?


Yes


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Every gift shop has buttloads of them. Usually near the beer bongs.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

there are tons of video's on building these pumps for cheap.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had one for years and use them as opposed to buying shrimp. 

Heres a stupid question, is there a proper way to rig them? I often times throw them off the hook on the cast alone


----------



## msmith3 (Jan 9, 2015)

In order to keep the shrimp on the hook during the cast I use elastic thread. There is stuff called Magic Thread that is made for this sort of thing. I'm cheap so I just went to Hobby Lobby and bought elastic thread from the fabric section. Wrap that around the shrimp a few times after you put in on the hook. That stops it from flying off during the cast and keeps bait thieves at bay.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

You guys catch sand shrimp during winter? I've never tried.


----------

